# business trip with boss, oh no!



## 20485 (Jan 8, 2007)

so i'm about to go on a week long business trip to france (from the us) with a co-worker and i'm totally dreading it (whereas everybody is super jealous of me). this is my first real business trip and it's important that i make a good impression on both our clients and my boss. we've got a bit of traveling to do and meetings, lunches, dinners, and social events all day every day. unfortunately i #### like 5 times a day and often get d-attacks and crazy abdominal pain/gas at the most inopportune times (worst of all when i'm anxious, like during business meetings ironically). what can i do to prepare and calm my nerves, and not look like a freak going to the bathroom every half hour (my co-worker and i are sharing sleeping quarters etc.). ps. so this is my first post. as long as i can remember i've had "bathroom problems" and i tend to have to go anywhere from about 2 to 5 times times a day! i've seen doctors and gastroenterologists over the course of my adolescent life, but nobody could really tell me for sure that i had IBS. just recently i saw a new doctor and he flat out said i had IBS based on the symptoms i described. i'm glad i found this board as i had absolutely no idea other people suffered from the same symptoms i have had throughout my life.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh you are so lucky to go on a business trip. I beg my bosses all the time to send me on one...they send me to Bridgewater, NJ which is about an hour from my house. Nice business trip. I know how you feel, even though others think you're lucky I'd be sick to death having to go. Here's what I would do:1. avoid gassy food/drink2. eat safe food3. If D is your problem take some Immodium or Pepto.4. Wake up early and try to get as much as possible out of your system. 5. Be honest with your coworker/boss that you have stomach probs, don't go into details most people will figure it out with that info. At least if they know you have a prob there wont be any surprises and they can cover for you if a prob arises


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I definitely think you should just be upfront with him about it. It'll probably ease your mind because he won't be wondering at your odd behavior, and like chicakms said, he can cover for you if needed.


----------

